# OD 808 vs. TS9



## nikmti (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey everybody. I'm Nick, and im brand new here.
Im setting up a new rig, and ive decided on a 5150/6505 through a Vader 4x12 with an ISP Decimator in the effects loop. 
Im debating over a boost pedal however. Two things; first off, should the boost wired between the guitar and the amp input or through the effects loop? 
Secondly, i was wondering if anyone here has had experiences with both the Maxon OD 808 vs. the Ibanez TS9. 
They both look similar, but which one will give me the best bang for my buck? Im in search of a Whitechapel, Carnifex, Impending Doom kind of tone.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Oct 16, 2008)

Sounds like you have an idea for a very effective rig!

Anyways:
IMO boost always needs to between guitar and amp. The idea is to pummel the front end of the preamp into a tight meltdown using the mid heavy boost pedal ( ie: the TS or OD808) to tighten up bass and highs.
Now both a are very similar and general consensus is that the OD808 is the better sounding pedal, yet I prefer the TS because I feel it gave me that little extra cut back in the day when I used one on my Marshall JCM 900 SLX. It grew so on me so even when I switched to my current Line 6 POD XT pro setup I always left the TS sim on. Only recently ( two weeks ago) I ommited it. Ever since I started using Blackouts they just boost me enough I guess.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 16, 2008)

All dounds good. As to the TS-9 vs 808, well, I'd say try both out, but generally there won't be a massive difference betweene the two, just a slight flavouring. 

Just put in front of the amp, and all good


----------



## migreeni (Oct 16, 2008)

I have a TS-7 with a 808 mod and it's great as it is. It was great already before the mod as well. Try the Bad Monkey! It's cheap and it rocks!


----------



## klutvott (Oct 16, 2008)

migreeni said:


> I have a TS-7 with a 808 mod and it's great as it is. It was great already before the mod as well. Try the Bad Monkey! It's cheap and it rocks!



I have a stock ts7 and i love it. Is there a big difference in sound when you do the 808 mod? I was considering doing this to my ts7.


----------



## budda (Oct 16, 2008)

Get a modded TS used if you can.

I dont know if Joe has time (Bodenhamer Electronics) to give you a TSovChaos (modded TS7), but he does a mod to make sure that the low frequencies of 7-strings/downtuned guitars dont get taken out when the pedal is engaged - which makes for a very effective boost pedal!

i own a TSovChaos, and its the 1 pedal i always use. my GT-8 wants love haha.

between OD808 and TS9, i'd say A/B them.


----------



## warlock7strEMG (Oct 16, 2008)

you're definately goin for the right set up if your goin for the Whitechapel type tone, as thats what they used live when i first saw them and if im not mistaking, they recorded "The Somatic Defilement" with. 

as far as boosts go, either one will get you there. the OD808 is definately the better of the 2, but if i were you i would go with this one: Buy BBE Green Screamer Overdrive Effect Pedal online at Musician's Friend. its the same price as the TS9 but better. 

ive compared it back to back with a TS9 through the same amp (Peavey 6505+) and while they both did the same thing, the Green Screamer sounded much better. it sounded a bit fuller with less bass roll off than the TS9; the TS9 sounded somewhat nasal in comparison. its also true bypass unlike the TS9


----------



## Rick (Oct 16, 2008)

^I've been thinking about which OD pedal to go with and I may give this one a shot.


----------



## DSilence (Oct 16, 2008)

Sounds exactly like the rig Im building


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 16, 2008)

There was a pretty similar post I responded to on another forum the other day. I was going to copy and paste my response from there, but the site is down. Meh.

They're both pretty good, but most people seem to like the 808 a bit better. I'm not sure how close the Maxon OD808 is to the Ibanez TS808, but if it's pretty close, it may be more cost effective to mod a TS9 (though some people do just outright prefer the TS9 anyway). IIRC, the difference between a TS9 and a TS808 is two resistors and a different opamp. In any case, if you end up going the TS9 route, save some money and get a TS7. It's the same thing in a different box (a box I actually like better, personally) for $40.

So as far as bang for buck, the best option is probably to get a TS7 and mod it. People seem to like the Maxon OD808 more than the Ibanez TS808, though, so it may be worth trying some out and maybe looking into what the differences are. You may even be able to mod a TS7 into an OD808.


----------



## migreeni (Oct 19, 2008)

klutvott said:


> I have a stock ts7 and i love it. Is there a big difference in sound when you do the 808 mod? I was considering doing this to my ts7.



Well the difference is not huge, very slight actually. Although I never made a clear A/B comparison. With the mod the sound is a bit warmer. To me it's pretty much the same difference whether or not it's modded. It cost me only a 12-pack of beer for a friend so I went with it and no regrets  If you have golden ears or just want a bit warmer sound, go with it!


----------



## BigPhi84 (Oct 19, 2008)

Another vote for the BBE Green Screamer.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 19, 2008)

Setting subtle tone differences aside, what about the TS9 Super Tubescreamer, which has a knob you can use to adjust the mids, which may be useful to you. Having lots of mids before your distortion can really bring out your pick attack and tighten things up. If it's too nasally, make sure you turn down the mids on the amp/somewhere AFTER the distortion, you'll get a nice attack and all the chunk without the mud.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Oct 19, 2008)

Turning down mids anywhere is a no no! Mids are the frequencies that get picked up most easily by the human ear.


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 19, 2008)

Hawksmoor said:


> Turning down mids anywhere is a no no! Mids are the frequencies that get picked up most easily by the human ear.



If you want a good rhythm tone, you need to do at least a little scooping (unless you're going for that Bulblike uberdjent sound). You just need to be sure not to go overboard with it.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Oct 19, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> If you want a good rhythm tone, you need to do at least a little scooping (unless you're going for that Bulblike uberdjent sound). You just need to be sure not to go overboard with it.



OK, this I can live with. I'm just sick of getting students with sucky tone because they read on net that they have to scoop everything.


----------



## budda (Oct 19, 2008)

it was said to turn down the mids a bit, not scoop them


----------



## noob_pwn (Oct 23, 2008)

i own an ibanez TS-808 reissue and it kicks ass.
much preferred it to the ts-9 & green screamer but i haven't had a chance to compare to a maxon 808. It just seems to be alot sweeter and alive.
I run it through a true bypass midi looper that automatically turns it off for my cleans so the bypass issue doesn't matter.


----------



## andreeee (Oct 23, 2008)

A question kinda relating back to this:


Hawksmoor said:


> boost always needs to between guitar and amp.


 
I've also got a tuner and a noise suppressor. Where would be the ideal place for my boost?


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 23, 2008)

andreeee said:


> I've also got a tuner and a noise suppressor. Where would be the ideal place for my boost?



I'd say tuner -> OD -> gate, or maybe even tuner -> OD -> preamp -> gate.


----------



## andreeee (Oct 23, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> I'd say tuner -> OD -> gate, or maybe even tuner -> OD -> preamp -> gate.


Cheers 
Is there a reason for why its gotta be where you mentioned? (I havn't had it any other way)


----------



## sakeido (Oct 23, 2008)

BigPhi84 said:


> Another vote for the BBE Green Screamer.





warlock7strEMG said:


> as far as boosts go, either one will get you there. the OD808 is definately the better of the 2, but if i were you i would go with this one: Buy BBE Green Screamer Overdrive Effect Pedal online at Musician's Friend. its the same price as the TS9 but better.



The Green Screamer is great... Costs the same as a TS9, but it includes a power adapter(!!!) and sounds better than the Maxon OD808.


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 23, 2008)

andreeee said:


> Cheers
> Is there a reason for why its gotta be where you mentioned? (I havn't had it any other way)



Well, the whole point of an overdrive pedal is that it affects how your signal hits the preamp, so it should go in front of the preamp. In regards to its location in relation to the tuner and gate, the tuner tends to be a bit more accurate if the guitar goes straight into it. People usually put gates after the OD or preamp because both tend to add noise and feedback.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Oct 23, 2008)

migreeni said:


> I have a TS-7 with a 808 mod and it's great as it is. It was great already before the mod as well. Try the Bad Monkey! It's cheap and it rocks!



Another vote for the Naughty Primate. 

It's cheap, and it works. I can't personally say whether it sounds like an 808 or TS-9, as I haven't heard either in person, but it does wonders for my Valve Jr.


----------



## sakeido (Oct 23, 2008)

sakeido said:


> The Green Screamer is great... Costs the same as a TS9, but it includes a power adapter(!!!) and sounds better than the Maxon OD808.



As an addendum, it also comes stock with an incredibly bright blue light. We all know that intense LED lighting equals intense tone, therefore, the Green Screamer beats the pants off the Maxon OD-808 with its wussy low intensity red light.


----------



## Harry (Oct 23, 2008)

sakeido said:


> As an addendum, it also comes stock with an incredibly bright blue light. We all know that intense LED lighting equals intense tone, therefore, the Green Screamer beats the pants off the Maxon OD-808 with its wussy low intensity red light.


----------



## budda (Oct 23, 2008)

sakeido said:


> As an addendum, it also comes stock with an incredibly bright blue light. We all know that intense LED lighting equals intense tone, therefore, the Green Screamer beats the pants off the Maxon OD-808 with its wussy low intensity red light.



and what says joe's mighty bloody murder and chaos mod?


----------



## Hawksmoor (Oct 24, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Well, the whole point of an overdrive pedal is that it affects how your signal hits the preamp, so it should go in front of the preamp. In regards to its location in relation to the tuner and gate, the tuner tends to be a bit more accurate if the guitar goes straight into it. People usually put gates after the OD or preamp because both tend to add noise and feedback.



Seconded.


----------

